# [UEFI] Gentoo con UEFI (SOLVED)

## ZaPa

Hola. 

Acabo de comprar un equipo nuevo, viene con Windows 8 instalado y el famoso UEFI funcionando. 

He estado unos dias buscando información para realizar una instalación de gentoo con UEFI pero hay ciertas cosas que no acabo de comprender muy bien respecto a gentoo. 

En el handbook de gentoo menciona que solamente se ha de descargar el minimal live cd y grabarlo para poder arrancar en un equipo con UEFI. Pues desgraciadamente no, con UEFI activado, CSFM desactivado y Secure Boot activado, en el prompt para bootear el cd del live cd de gentoo ni aparece. Sin mencionar que desde mi punto de vista la documentación en el handbook sobre UEFI es algo escasa...

Si desactivo Secure Boot y activo CSM si aparece, pero existen equipos que no permiten realizar este cambio.

Seguidamente (y dejando todas las opciónes por default, Secure boot activado, uefi, etc...) descargo ubuntu, grabo la imagen iso en un dvd y sin ningun problema puedo bootear con él.

Segun algunos sitios de documentación de gentoo, para poder arrancar sin problemas con equipos UEFI se debe utilizar una distribución llamada 'RescueCD', y yo me pregunto... ¿Por que ubuntu consigue hacer que funcione todo con su cd/dvd y con gentoo tenemos que utilizar otra distribución? No logro entenderlo.

Tambien mencionan un gestor de inicio llamado refind para el arranque dual, cuando Ubuntu consigue hacerlo solamente con GRUB 2,¿no es cierto?. Si es posible hacerlo solamente con grub2 para que complicar más las cosas?

Espero me puedan echar una mano.

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

System Rescue CD es una distribución live (arranca desde CD) basada en Gentoo, y está pensada para reparar sistemas que no arrancan.

http://www.sysresccd.org

Supongo que dicen que la uses para no re-inventar la rueda.

Saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Gracias por tu respuesta pcmaster. 

Conocia ya la distribución systemrescuecd. Pero creo que no me he explicado con claridad. Mi pregunta es, porque para la instalación de una distribución en este caso gentoo, tengo que utilizar otra para su instalación? no entiendo porque ubuntu consigue bootear con uefi sin problemas y con gentoo tenemos que hacer eso.

Pienso que es un punto muy en contra de la distribución gentoo y muchos usuarios que quieran animarse a probarla por este asunto quizás no lo hagan.

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

En https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/UEFI_Gentoo_Quick_Install_Guide

Dice que uses un medio con UEFI activado, como el LiveDVD o System Rescue CD.

Comprueba que el livedvd que te has bajado soporte UEFI.

En el manual de GRUB2 sí pone que soporta UEFI: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2/es

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

No me he descargado el live dvd si no el minimal cd. Voy a probar con el live dvd.

¿Pero por que no hacen el minimal live cd booteable con uefi tambien? ¿A que esperan? ¿a que el 100% de las computadoras del planeta funcionen con UEFI?

Saludos.

----------

## quilosaq

```
...

con UEFI activado, CSFM desactivado y Secure Boot activado, en el prompt para bootear el cd del live cd de gentoo ni aparece.

...
```

Has probado con UEFI activado, CSFM desactivado y Secure Boot DESactivado.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Debo decir que ya lo solucioné. Pude bootear el live dvd de gentoo con SECURE BOOT DESACTIVADO.

Cosa que con ubuntu por ejemplo no ocurre. 

Pienso que ahí se debería hacer un cambio con el live dvd de gentoo para que se pueda bootear con el secure boot activado al igual que hacen los de canonical.

Por lo tanto, este post lo doy como solucionado.

Gracias.

Un saludo.

----------

